# Sennheiser PC 350 Headset oder Falk Navigationssysteme jetzt zum unschlagbaren Vorteilspreis bestellen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sennheiser PC 350 Headset oder Falk Navigationssysteme jetzt zum unschlagbaren Vorteilspreis bestellen [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sennheiser PC 350 Headset oder Falk Navigationssysteme jetzt zum unschlagbaren Vorteilspreis bestellen [Anzeige]


----------



## BigBubby (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dafür, dass das ANZEIGE vor dem Titel kommt. Damit man das gleich ausgrenzen kann


----------



## hawk89ger (3. Dezember 2009)

BigBubby schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass das ANZEIGE vor dem Titel kommt. Damit man das gleich ausgrenzen kann



Ich auch ...
Aber zufällig mal zum Thema: Hat wer erfahrung zu den Falk Navis?
zumindest bei den Preiswerteren?


----------



## Julius82 (4. Dezember 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie es um das PC 350 steht. Ich suche seit langem ein hochwertiges Headset jedoch schrecken mich viele Berichte vom schwachen Bass des Sennheisers ab.  Bisher gabs dazu keine guten Informationen und testen kann man ja leider nicht


----------



## Michi_89 (4. Dezember 2009)

@Julius82: Hab das PC 350 nun seit nen knappen Jahr und muss sagen, ich bin immer noch begeistert.
Die Meinung von einem schwachem Bass kann ich nicht teilen, da dass Headset wirklich gut abschirmt. Das du mit einer guten Anlage natürlich einen bessern/satteren Bass hast, versteht sich ja eh von selbst.


----------



## push@max (4. Dezember 2009)

Fürs Auge ist bei den Dingern aber nichts dabei...


----------



## Julius82 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mir ein Sennheiser PC350 besorgt und bin enttäuscht. Das Headset hat wirklich garkeinen Bass, da kann man zwar nachhelfen , trotzdem klingt es insgesamt sehr kalt. In Battlefield 2142 fehlt mir trotz heftigen nachregelns der Bass und viele Geräusche flachen ab. Zwar klingt das Headset recht differenziert aber ist dabei sehr kalt und trocken. 
Ich kann es nicht wirklich empfehlen, meine suche nach einem guten Headset wird wohl noch etwas dauern.


----------

